# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Nidek LE-9000EX GFCI Question

## bleseberg

We recently moved into a new lab space and our Nidek LE-9000EX Edger is tripping the GFCI circuit that is plugged into.  The electrician we have spoken to about the problem says it is an issue with the edger and to call for service on it.  Should an edger be plugged into a GFCI circuit?  Thank You.

----------


## lensmanmd

I would check the ground connections.  Most likely it is either a corroded or loose ground contact.  GFCI is a ground fault circuit interrupter, so there is a grounding issue with your edger.  There really is no need to plug your edger into a GFCI.

----------


## Tallboy

I run mine through a line conditioner before it hits the wall

----------

